
Ask HN: How to research about a company in UK before accepting job offer - samrohn
I have been offered a role as a developer in a UK based, privately owned company. It&#x27;s a fairly big company with ~2k employees. I will be working from their Indian location. Is there any website which could help me understand more about the company, other than glassdoor, their official website? I am looking for how healthy is their position is in the market, general outlook about how the company is doing etc
======
rahimnathwani
All companies incorporate in the UK must file annual accounts with Companies
House. Most companies' accounts are audited, but there are exemptions for
smaller companies. Some small companies qualify for 'abridged' accounts, which
means only the balance sheet is shown, not the income statement.

For free, you can access:

\- All of the accounts the company has filed in the past

\- The list of all directors

\- Fixed and floating charges registered on the company's assets

All of these can be found here:
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/)

The best you will get from the above is a snapshot (from 6-12 months ago) and
some historical performance. It won't tell you about the future.

If it's a company with 2k employees, it's worth searching on Google and Reddit
to find things posted by its customers, or employees of its customers.

